# Holding track on foam board



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a small 4X8 layout that has 2" pink foam board over 3/4" plywood. I have the vinyl summer grass over the foam board. 
I have HO and N gauge track on top of the grass mat. Any suggestions as to holding the track down on the foam/grass surface?
I'm thinking standard train nails won't hold due to the thick foam board..

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

caulk, I use DAP Dynaflex 230 (clear or white) in 5.5 fl oz tubes. On a small layout the tube are a lot easier to use than messing with a calk gun. You put a thin coat down with a putty knife. Allows you time to move things around and later can be removed easily. You want it thin so it does not squeeze up between the ties.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Curious why you have the foam with the grass mat covering it. Kinda defeats the purpose of the foam.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

I guess it's a newbie mistake.. I put the foam down to kill the noise and the grass to give it color.. Looking back, paint would have been easier and more lifelike..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, yeah, I kind of agree that using the grass mat is a rookie mistake. In nature, the only truly flat grass areas are athletic fields.

Also, I don't think pink foam helps much with noise either. Foam (rubber) roadbed, or cork, is a much better choice.

First thing I would do is remove the grass mat where the track will be. Using adhesive latex caulk, lay roadbed, then track on top. I don't generally advise beginners to use track nails anyway. It is too easy to pound them in too far and kink the track.

For the caulk, lay a 1/8" bead and spread it to a very thin layer. I use the fake credit cards I get in the mail, but a putty knife works fine too. You just have to clean it when you're done. Also, with a metal blade, it's easier to gouge the foam.


----------



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks..I will cut the grass from the track area and caulk it down..
Two mistakes down, a million to go!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dcr_inc said:


> Thanks..I will cut the grass from the track area and caulk it down..
> Two mistakes down, a million to go!


Only a million? I wish I had your luck!


----------



## drewbagel423 (Mar 17, 2016)

Odyknuck said:


> Curious why you have the foam with the grass mat covering it. Kinda defeats the purpose of the foam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Forgive me if I'm hijacking this thread, but:

If you don't use a mat, how do you cover up seams where two sections of foam meet side-by-side?


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

drewbagel423 said:


> Forgive me if I'm hijacking this thread, but:
> 
> If you don't use a mat, how do you cover up seams where two sections of foam meet side-by-side?


Not sure if i've done the right thing but I built my benchwork in multiple sections so I could take it apart later. To fill in the caps I used expanding insulation foam (http://www.homedepot.com/p/GREAT-ST...acks-Insulating-Foam-Sealant-162848/100003351) and filled in the gaps. 

I ended up sanding down what came up from the cracks but it was simple enough. I figure when I get to lay down the roadbed then even those gaps are no longer a problem plus everyone on the forum in other threads have mentioned as long as one side of the track is not even with the other a gap of around a half inch should not be an issue. I went ahead and filled in mine because I was looking for something to do and was not ready to lay down track.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I use plaster sheets to cover the entire layout before laying track. I'm in the process of finishing up my layout expansion now. It's easy and it looks awesome when done. You just cut strips, wet them, and smooth them out over the contours you create using newspaper or other foam. Once hardened paint and add scenery. For my 12x4 layout with 2 mountains I've used 2 boxes of this stuff:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

Works great for me and makes a nice finished looking product. First picture shows what it will end up looking like. The only part of my original layout I kept. The second pic shows what it looks like after just sheeting it. Next I will cast all of the rocks to put on the mountain and create the waterfall scene.


----------

